# Cram Problem-Solve it get a discount



## Cram For The PE (Jan 19, 2021)

First person to solve this in the comments section will get one or all of my books for a 30% discount. You must show how you got the answer.
Solve in comment section here.

A three-phase circuit with ABC rotation is show below.



If both transformers are ideal and have subtractive polarity, how many amps will the amp meter read?
Answer to nearest tenth.


----------



## akyip (Jan 20, 2021)

I posted on your website, but unfortunately I can't seem to upload the screenshots of my work.

I got 2.2 amps on my attempt. I attached screenshots of my attempt on this problem...


----------



## RedRaider2020 (Jan 20, 2021)

akyip you used P-N voltages for the transformers that are connected P-P.​


----------



## akyip (Jan 20, 2021)

RedRaider2020 said:


> akyip you used P-N voltages for the transformers that are connected P-P.​


OOF, you're right. Careless mistake on my part!

Maybe later when I have some free time, I'll retry this problem.


----------



## Cram For The PE (Jan 20, 2021)

akyip said:


> I posted on your website, but unfortunately I can't seem to upload the screenshots of my work.
> 
> I got 2.2 amps on my attempt. I attached screenshots of my attempt on this problem...


This is incorrect.


----------



## RedRaider2020 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Cram For The PE (Jan 28, 2021)

RedRaider2020 said:


> View attachment 20908


You got it.


----------



## Cram For The PE (May 28, 2021)

Imodjin said:


> This is a wonderful opportunity to give someone a discount. I think this guy deserves it.


Send me an email Ill give you a discount


----------



## Cram For The PE (Jun 4, 2021)

Cornyx said:


> Oh wow, I am pleasantly surprised to see that you offer people a nice bonus to buy your books.


Sure send me an email.


----------

